# Other family members...



## jonahsmom (Sep 9, 2011)

Thought I'd better intro my other critters, too! 

Schatzie








Max and Patches








Bella








Okay...now I have this picture thing down!!!!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol, took me a while too! Is that a Vizsla?


----------

